# 97 Altima AC cuts out



## kinz (May 8, 2010)

Wonder if someone can help. I have a 97 Altima manual. The AC works very well when you turn the car on, and goes for 5-10 minutes. Then it cuts out. It will come back on about 15 minutes later. A mechanic told me it was some kind of thing where it is supposed to shut off when it gets cold enough, but that there was something screwed up where it wouldn't come back on. He didn't know how to fix it without replacing big parts of it. 

Anyone with a suggestion?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

provided the pressure is correct, it may be the hi/lo pressure switch that is located on the compressor itself. you have to evacuate the system when this piece is replaced.


----------

